# Cowichan sweater



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just came into some gorgeous sheeps wool, and automoatically thought to make my best friend a Cowichan sweater she's been hinting about forever, for Christmas. Think anyone might be able to help out? Thanks!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

What's a cowichan sweater?


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

Fanika said:


> Hi everyone, I just came into some gorgeous sheeps wool, and automoatically thought to make my best friend a Cowichan sweater she's been hinting about forever, for Christmas. Think anyone might be able to help out? Thanks!


What kind of help do you need?


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

Topsy said:


> What's a cowichan sweater?


Here's a picture of a cowichan sweater


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I love to do colorwork. Have you done a search for a pattern? That is a distinctive enough name to pinpoint results. I've never heard it before. Is it the name of an Eskimo group? Something to do with the style?


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

A Cowichan sweater is knit by the Cowichan tribe from BC...they usually have pictures of bears, deer, eagles, etc on the front and back. I've done a search and come across a few, but the pattern is not usually offered. I found a picture of one I really like, but no pattern. I'm going to try to incorporate the images of the one I like onto the pattern I already have. I've been knitting for years, but have always followed the pattern to a tee. makes me nervous, but I think I can, I think I can!!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

a pattern would be great! ;o)


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

2knotty2knit said:


> Fanika said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I just came into some gorgeous sheeps wool, and automoatically thought to make my best friend a Cowichan sweater she's been hinting about forever, for Christmas. Think anyone might be able to help out? Thanks!
> ...


A pattern would be great! ;o)


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

there are some on ebay or there is one one ravelry but it doesn't have a picture. If you still can't find one PM me and I can send a copy of one of mine.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's a nice one with reindeer: http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/knitted_reindeer_jackets_for_him_and_her.php


----------



## patsyshatsys (Aug 17, 2011)

Try Mary Maxim.........I have been using their children's patterns for years and they have deer, moose, Native American patterns, etc. I love their patterns and their bulky yarn. I know you will find what you want there.....good luck.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, very ambitious project. I will love seeing your finished post. Have you tried searching on google or yahoo? That seems to be a fairly classic design for both the sweater type and the color work. Good luck.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I think you can too. I knit two cowl Han swearersvwhen we lived on Whitbey Island, WA. they are beautiful and distinct. Unfortunately too warm for up wearing on Mojave desert.
Joy


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't think you will fined a pattern offered as knitting the sweaters is how the Cowichans make their living.


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, I'm overwhelmed by the response to my first post! Thanks everyone for your help and input. And I understand I won't find an original true Cowichan pattern, but was hoping for something similar, which I've found quite a few of. We'll make something work, and I'll post once it's done. Hopefully in time for Christmas!!


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

Fanika said:


> Wow, I'm overwhelmed by the response to my first post! Thanks everyone for your help and input. And I understand I won't find an original true Cowichan pattern, but was hoping for something similar, which I've found quite a few of. We'll make something work, and I'll post once it's done. Hopefully in time for Christmas!!


The Cowichan pattern on ravelry was created by a Cowichan woman, it is also free.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

About two months ago I did an extensive search for patterns for this type of sweater (also sometimes referred to as a salish sweater). The pattern from canadian living is the best one I found (free or not). Mary Maxim has a pattern book with different patterns in there (fish, bears, etc.) but it is not in my mind worth spending the money. Mary Maxum was the first place to offer up patterns for these. 

I also found the attached pdf if you want more abstract decorations rather than animal images, etc. 

The attached pattern is called the "Dude" because a sweater like this was worn by Jeff Bridges in the movie the "Big Liebowski" where he referred to everyone as the Dude. These are very "in" right now, very trendy, very fashion forward.... 

Interweave Knits had an article on the more modern incarnations of these sweaters some time ago and had pictures of new motifs and colors that I thought were really nice. You may want to search their website and back issues to look at those.


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

An authentic Cowichan sweater is knit on circular needles and with unspun undyed wool. I started knitting them 40+ years ago and I learned from my grandmother who had been knitting them for many years. White Buffalo yarn co. began producing patterns many years ago, color and different decorations were introduced. Mary Maxim is a pale imitation of what we formerly referred to as Indian sweaters.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree -- the real Cowichan sweaters look nothing like the Mary Maxim versions. If you search the history of these sweaters you can appreciate how special they are -- they are really works of art.


----------



## tmplmry (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, I have a huge favour to ask of you. I need a pattern fror a cowchen cardigan 42/44 chest measurement. I live in the U.K, and have searched for so long, I will send any expences before you post,
Mary


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/raincoaststudio

This is a link I found which has kits for Cowichan sweaters, hats. Hope this helps.
Joy


----------



## tmplmry (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you Joy. I just need a pattern. I believe the are knit on a cicular needle, which I will have to adapt, Mary


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Cowichan knitting
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cowichan knitting is a form of knitting developed by the Cowichan people of southeastern Vancouver Island, British Columbia. The distinctively patterned, heavy-knit Cowichan sweaters, popular among British Columbians and tourists, are produced using this method. Cowichan knitting is an acculturated art form, a combination of European textile techniques and Salish spinning and weaving methods. From this union, new tools, techniques and designs developed over the years.

Cowichan sweaters are also called Siwash Sweaters,[1] Curling Sweaters or sometimes Mary Maxim Sweaters. While "Cowichan" is the name of a specific First Nations group, the word siwash is borrowed from Chinook jargon, the historic trade language of the Pacific Northwest. It is derived from sauvage (French: wild) and is felt by some to contain derisive connotations.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tmplmry said:


> Thank you Joy. I just need a pattern. I believe the are knit on a cicular needle, which I will have to adapt, Mary


They have patterns also.
Joy


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> tmplmry said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Joy. I just need a pattern. I believe the are knit on a cicular needle, which I will have to adapt, Mary
> ...


who has patterns?


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

A lot of cowichan style patterns are found in Canada, or Mary Maxim older pattern styles (that are still available)


----------



## jowhoknits (Mar 3, 2011)

If there are any genuine Cowhichan patterns available, not Mary Maxim or others, contact via the net The Beehive yarn shop. They are located on Vancouver Island, in Victoria, BC. They have been there for a very long time and a lot of these sweaters are brought to Victoria by the knitters to sell. If patterns are not available someone at The Beehive will be able to tell you. Hope this helps in the pattern locating process.


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

As far as I know the women from Cowichan didn't have patterns that they wrote out. They knit their patterns from memory and passed it to each other. They usually knit pictures from nature and they did not use color, only the natural color of the wool. I am lucky enough to still have some patterns from Mary Maxim and White Buffalo from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fanika said:


> Hi everyone, I just came into some gorgeous sheeps wool, and automoatically thought to make my best friend a Cowichan sweater she's been hinting about forever, for Christmas. Think anyone might be able to help out? Thanks!


If it's patterns that you want, try Mary Maxim. She used to have lots of different patterns. I knit a lot of her sweaters years ago. Deer, snowflake etc. patterns. When the Alaska highway was being built my Mom, Sister and I knit a lot of these sweaters for the U.S. military boys who were building the highway.


----------



## tmplmry (Sep 22, 2011)

thank you . re cowchen sweater, My son liked the Dude cardigan. I would still like an original design pattern. preferably a snowflake one Mary ( NE England)


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

tmplmry said:


> thank you . re cowchen sweater, My son liked the Dude cardigan. I would still like an original design pattern. preferably a snowflake one Mary ( NE England)


Most of these just have a band of snowflakes, deer, etc.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/snowflake-sweater-knitting-pattern-bust-36-44-51608351

http://www.ioffer.com/i/scandinavian-sweaters-vintage-knitting-patterns-book-52522156 Scroll down for the pictures

Adult patterns include Reindeer, Star Border, Reindeer and Pine Trees, Dancing Girls and Boys, Star Jacket. Children patterns include Diamonds and Flowers, All Over Pattern, Polar Bear, Heart Border, Squirrels.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think this one, on Knitty, is gorgeous!! 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTtakoma.php


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

This one has the more traditional deer on it. http://www.briggsandlittle.com/wool/includes/patterns/CanPridePattern_adult_LR.pdf


----------

